# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Today's New Slavery Issue

## Taxcutter

In the 1860s the issue of slavery caused a civil war of unprecedented ferocity.   5% of the population was killed by this one issue.


Today the issue is masks for the China Flu.   Both sides have a disdain foreach other and it is growing into outright hate.


Why the Masked and the Unmasked Have Disdain for Each Other, by DennisPrager | Creators Syndicate 


quoth the link:
“Nearly all public health authorities claim that masks are absolutely necessary to save lives. But they have virtually no science to backup the claim.
There is, however, abundant scientific evidence that masks are worthless vis-a-vis viruses and do great harm to society.”

Taxcutter says:
The real issue is control of other people's lives.

----------

BooBoo (01-26-2022),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-26-2022),Lone Gunman (01-26-2022),Quark (01-26-2022),Rutabaga (01-26-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

yep, its all about control of an every growing global population that can, whenever it wants to, squish those oppressors like cockroaches and they are scared.


good, i want them scared, they dont respect the public, they goddamn better fear us...

----------

Big Dummy (01-26-2022),BooBoo (01-26-2022)

----------


## Quark

The masks is one of the religious rituals of the Branch COVIDian Church. Wearing the mask signifies one is a member in good standing in the Church. Like all religions the Branch COVIDian Church could not survive if it weren't for the sheeple.

----------

Big Dummy (01-26-2022),Rutabaga (01-26-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> yep, its all about control of an every growing global population that can, whenever it wants to, squish those oppressors like cockroaches and they are scared.
> 
> 
> good, i want them scared, they dont respect the public, they goddamn better fear us...



Cornered animals are dangerous.

And these Elites and their minions and tools, are of animal-level intellect.  Yet they control government, media, law, military, medical, educational systems.  And they have that POISON that DOES NOT do what they claimed it was to do; it IS killing people, probably intentionally.

And to force us to take it, they're cutting us off from work and commerce.

I want them dead, but I don't want them more panicked.  If they ban all commerce dependent on The Jab...and laws be damned...well, this won't last more than a year; but I can't wait a year for food, shelter and fuel.

----------

BooBoo (01-26-2022),Rutabaga (01-26-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

To the article:

I can't tell if Prager is being rhetorical or is seriously wondering why us Open-Face types are so furious at the Face-Diaper kooks.  He has the stats right; and his postulate is exactly my reaction.  These IMBECILES reject reason and science, accept orders without question, and then pretend they're superior for it.  THAT enrages me.

So, too, does the idea that they, or their masters, can force a filthy slave-muzzle on me for hours at a time.  To say nothing of the bacteria growing in those stupid paper masks the morons are wearing.

That's it, in a nutshell.  Morons parading self-validated superiority.  AND pretending they have the standing to force ME to be as stupid.

----------

BooBoo (01-26-2022),Quark (01-26-2022),Rutabaga (01-26-2022)

----------


## Quark

My wife and I have a friend that is a para-teacher in the local school district. She is required to wear a mask all day. She swears by the mask and says she has gone through the school season not being sick. Great!

However, but, but, but--she is home sick right now because she is suffering from a problem with her immune system and doctors don't know what's wrong plus she might have the Omicron. She was also a heavy smoker. So my wife and I are now wondering if wearing a mask all day long is affecting her immune system. After all, she is reducing her OX levels and increasing her CO2 levels and she was never a healthy person anyway but one can't help wonder if mask wearing isn't affecting her health and immune system. She hasn't been vaxxed and I think, although she hasn't said so, she's afraid the vaxx will kill her.

----------

BooBoo (01-26-2022),Rutabaga (01-26-2022)

----------


## 12icer

If you don't want to wear a mask, fine. 
I will wear one because I want to.
 Now as to stopping the virus, Do they say that a surgical mask will not stop a virus? Why then should any surgical nurse scrub, wear a mask, use sterile tools? 
Shit if nothing stops the virus why not just kiss everyone you meet.

It is damn funny that I use a mask to stop fine sprays of chemical mist and you can't even smell Grass when you cut it with one on. The vapors from anhydrous ammonia are very small too, the masks you wear for them won't stop the virus I guess. 
I am sick of the BS out there that no mask will stop a virus.
You have to know what type of mask you have. I use a static charged N95 with a 99.7 static charged secondary filter. 
If a virus gets through it, it will have to be without being attached to dust, droplets or anything that can be held by a static charge and it will have to be dry. 
My problem is going to the dentist, and the doctor where you have to take the thing off.
I just went to the Sinus doctor LAST week, and the Dentist yesterday, No mask in either back room, so what do you do, Just hope everyone is not infectious.
My son in law and daughter have finally turned the corner on their covid. They were vaxxed, now 16 days later, they are back to work after a pretty rough couple of weeks.

----------

BooBoo (01-26-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

A mask that will stop a virus, would have such fine filtration pores, it would be nearly impossible to breathe through it.

You'd need mechanical or pressurized air.

And, how about the exhalation?  NOTHING is going to filter air in both directions, and ANYTHING that is filtering air, is going to have a finite life on the filter.

There have been numerous studies, in Denmark, in other European nations, that show cloth masks, and even N95 masks, useless.  NO statistical difference between the face-diapered and those not forced into the muzzle.

P100s show a SLIGHT lessening of risk.  Ever see a P100 industrial mask?  Think you can talk through it?

All this was alluded to in Ron Johnson's Mask-Mandate symposium.  Here is a page with the video embedded - it's nearly five hours long, you'll have to take it in multiple bites.  The discussion starts at about the 35-minute mark.

----------


## Quark

> If you don't want to wear a mask, fine. 
> I will wear one because I want to.
>  Now as to stopping the virus, Do they say that a surgical mask will not stop a virus? Why then should any surgical nurse scrub, wear a mask, use sterile tools? 
> Shit if nothing stops the virus why not just kiss everyone you meet.
> 
> It is damn funny that I use a mask to stop fine sprays of chemical mist and you can't even smell Grass when you cut it with one on. The vapors from anhydrous ammonia are very small too, the masks you wear for them won't stop the virus I guess. 
> I am sick of the BS out there that no mask will stop a virus.
> You have to know what type of mask you have. I use a static charged N95 with a 99.7 static charged secondary filter. 
> If a virus gets through it, it will have to be without being attached to dust, droplets or anything that can be held by a static charge and it will have to be dry. 
> ...


I agree if you want to wear a mask to show that you are a good member in standing with the Branch COVIDian Church than go for it. 

But I know that wearing a mask does not stop the COVID virus nor prevent spreading COVID. I asked my dentist why they wear masks when working on me but do not wear masks when wondering around the office. He said the same thing Dennis Praeger's article said to prevent me from getting their salvia into my wounds when working on me and getting my blood and salvia into their faces. But they don't wear masks in the office because the masks do not prevent or stop the COVID virus.

Make of this what you will.

----------


## 12icer

Well It seems rather funny to say a mask does no good and require all healthcare workers to use one, Do you think that all of the healthcare workers who have not had covid while they worked with covid positive patients remained uninfected because they were not exposed to the virus in a concentrated environment? 

How does on become infected with covid? Does one single covid virus particle enter the body and cause a massive infection, or is there a droplet of spray from a sneeze, a cough, or some manner of transferrence of fluid to your nose mouth or eye? From what I have seen and read, the virus is spread in droplets in most cases. Fine sprayed droplets that may hang in the air for quite a while. Is your position that a N95 or 99+ mask properly worn and fitted will not stop the droplets that are carriers of enough virus particles to infect you? 

I have no reason to believe that a mask that will stop the smell of grass as it is cut and the smell of a candle being burned will not stop the droplets from a cough or sneeze. 
As for a study of people with or without masks, it would require a minute by minute test done under scientifically controlled conditions to be accurate. The primary problem in a wide open uncontrolled statistical query is the fact that it IS uncontrolled and has no way of measuring the density of infection, the contact patterns of the individuals that are or are not infected, and the multiple planes of environmental factors that affect transmissibility. If I get covid it will probably be when I am not wearing my mask, I have been in contact with people who have tested positive within 24 hours wearing my mask and have not been infected so far. I do not expect to miss infection especially with going to the doctors and dentist and wearing no mask while they treat me, I am on the 7 day bubble right now till Wednesday of next week, started it Tuesday of the week before.

AS I said I don't think a mask can stop a single virus particle, but it can do two things, Limit the spray from a cough or sneeze, and it can lessen the velocity and depth of infiltration of a droplet field into a persons air passages.

I have done hundreds of fit tests, and one in a thousand people wear a mask in a way that prevents leakage before being taught how to test and fit it.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Why then should any surgical nurse scrub, wear a mask, use sterile tools? 
> Shit if nothing stops the virus why not just kiss everyone you meet.


the masks can stop bacteria .. not virus.

----------


## 12icer

Then Why are the people who work with covid patients not ALL getting covid immediately since they ae working in an environment that is concentrated with the virus. A virus particle is much smaller than a droplet exhaled by a person.

As far as showing anything to anybody, I don't do anything for the benefit of what anyone else thinks, never gonna happen what other people think does not influence me in the least. I have nothing to prove and do not try. I am like Popeye the Sailor, anybody see the mask and does not like it can take it off, HEHHEHEH.

----------

